# Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim



## Dr. Komix (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

gibt es außer ein preislichen Unterschied auch ein anderen?
Form, Farben, Laufverhalten oder..... zwischen 

Möre Silda und Hansen Pilgrim???

bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

Hi Dr. Komix,

soweit mir bekannt (ohne Gewähr) ist der Pillgram der Versuch einen Seeringler(daher die Form) darzustellen - für die Spinnfischer.

Möre silda soll (wohl) ein Fisch sein 

Ich habe bisher den Silda gefischt und zur "Ringlerzeit" vertraue ich lieber auf meine Fliegenrute - dennoch einen Versuch ist es wert.

Hoffe es hilft dir irgendwie weiter.

Gruß S.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

Ja, weiss eigentlich auch nicht...ich mag die eingestanzten Schuppen beim Pilgrim nicht so gern, sondern lieber die glatte Form beim MöSi, ob das dem Fisch auffällt, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Beim Pilgrim habe ich mit Einzelhaken oft das Problem, dass er sich um das Blech rumlegt, ebenso das verhaken des Drillings in der Schnur kommt beim Hansen öfter vor. Das kann aber auch Zufall sein. 

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## donlotis (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

Habe mit beiden noch nix gefangen... |kopfkrat

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

Dann machst Du was falsch :q:vik:#h


----------



## surfer93 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

Biem Pilgrim ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich dort der Lack ziemlich shcnell löst... Nach ca. 5 mal am Wasser ist mein weißer Pilgrim jetzt nurnoch silber^^ aber bei dem Preis kann man ncihts sagen von der Form her sind sie ja Recht identisch 

Gruß Tim


----------



## KHof (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

Hallo!

Der orginale Silda ist doch merklich besser verarbeitet als der Pilgrim. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das den Forellen aber egal.

Klaus


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

Ansonsten gibt es noch von Lawsen den BFO...
kommt von der Qualität, der Form, den Farben und dem Laufverhalten sehr sehr nah an den MöSi ran...
Greetz

Mircops: aber original bleibt original


----------



## larsgerkens (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

ich würde auch lieber den pilgrim fischen(wenn ich mich überhaupt zwischen den beiden entscheiden müsste   ) 
habe bisher schon einige mit ihm fangen können, allerdings ist, wie oben bereits erwähnt, die qualität nicht die beste... drillinge schlecht und farbe blättert schnell ab!
würde aber sagen, dass die beiden sich nicht viel nehmen, form und laufverhalten fast identisch meiner meinung nach!
schöne grüße
lars


----------



## Rosi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

Moin, beide Blinker haben genau die selbe Form, auch in unterschiedlichen Gewichten. Ich hab silberne, goldene und kupferfarbene, da blättert nichts ab beim Hansen. Die Möne Sildas sind sogar original aus Norge (vom Hansi mitgebracht)
An jedem weißen Blinker sieht man schnell abgeplatzte Stellen, das liegt an der Farbe, nicht nur am Hersteller. Der Pilgrim hat das schönere Auge (finde ich).
Eigentlich sind das super Mefoköder, nur die Schwereren fliegen nicht besonders gut. 
Hier habe ich sie aufeinender gelegt und auch neben einander. Selbe Suppe. Zur Qualität der Drillinge kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich die sofort entsorge.


----------



## Rellington (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

möre silda ist das schärfste und gehört einfach in jede box:vik:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Möre Silda VS. Hansen Pilgrim*

Moin,

da war ich ja völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer #t

Danke für das Bild Rosi.

Ich habe den Pilgram mit dem Lotus verwechselt.

Gruß Stephan


----------

